# Feedback from Tall Riders on a Mixed Wheel Bike



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

If you’re a tall rider, what is your experience with 29/27.5 mixed wheel bikes? 

I’m 6’ 4” (193 cm) and I ride a Ripmo V2 in size XL, which I like a lot. I’m thinking about picking up the new Heckler in mixed wheel format, but I’d like some feedback from the taller riders out there as to what you think of the mixed wheel format for a taller guy. Occasionally I see posts where people comment about the mullet being good for shorter riders, but I haven’t seen many comments from larger guys. 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

Btw, here’s a couple of pics of my Ripmo just for fun. Love this bike! I’m going to keep it. I’m just looking to add to the stable. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I think the reason Santa Cruz and others prefer the mullet on their eBikes is the motor pushes the cranks back a little. With a 27.5 wheel they can keep the 'rear center' (chain-stays) as close to their non-eBike rear center spec. This allows the same geometry and progressivity across a lot of their non-motorized models and sizes. With a 29" wheel their chain-stays would get pretty long. For your height, a non-assist 29" would climb, roll, and clear techy rock sections better. That Ripmo is a nice bike...


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

6'4". Had a 29/27.5 FS before they were in fashion. I just prefer the roll over capability of a 29" wheel F&R.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Turns out my shop also had one in the 29er version. So I picked that one up. Since I’m tall (6’ 4”) I think the longer chain stays will suite me better. Can’t wait to get it out into the dirt. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Sweet!!! Lucky..


----------

